# Erklärung von libnodave Funktionen...



## paddy_cmd (28 April 2009)

Hallo ihr Libnodavespezialisten!
Ich habe mir ein Programm mit der Libnodave.dll gebastellt und will nun dieses Dokumentieren!
Zum verbindungsaufbau dient ein bsp prog was ich bissl abgeändert habe.
Da aber die Libnodave dll nicht beschrieben ist, würdet ihr mir nen gefallen tuen wenn ihr mir das mal kurz beschreiben könntet!


```
fds.rfd = libnodave.openSocket(102, _ip)
        fds.wfd = fds.rfd


        If fds.rfd > 0 Then
            di = New libnodave.daveInterface(fds, "IF1", 0, libnodave.daveProtoISOTCP, libnodave.daveSpeed187k)
            res = di.initAdapter

            If res = 0 Then
                di.setTimeout(_timeout)
                dc = New libnodave.daveConnection(di, 0, _rack, _slot)
                res = dc.connectPLC
```

Von diesen Paarzeilen muss ich wissen was sie genau machen und warum sie diese ausgeführt werden!

Vielen dank im voraus!
Bitte bitte hilf mir bitte einer!!!!!!


----------



## Ralle (28 April 2009)

Ein Unterverzeichnis vom libnodave-Ordner heißt /doc. Da sind HTML-Dateien drin. Am Besten beginnst du mit Index.html.


----------

